# Advise solicited-India to Caanada



## thumbprint (May 8, 2018)

Hi All
I joined this forum today with the hope that I will get some assistance and advise on my migration to Canada. 

_I am from India. Have done my Masters in English Literature from a renowned university (have not got it evaluated, though I checked on WES site and it is equivalent to four years of graduation). My year of birth is 1975 and I am a single mother, divorced 8 years back.
My son is 13 years old and I am a teacher of English. I have ample experience. I dont have any blood relation staying in Canada and nor have I ever been there
_

*What i wish to know is do I qualify for Express Entry? 
If I score 7,7,7,8 in IELTS will I be eligible? (I may be falling short of points due to my age) 
If I don't qualify then what is the way in which I can migrate? (arranging a job offer is impossible)*

I really hope I will get some great advise on this platform. (very optimistic about it)

THanks all


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should do a check of how many points you achiev on the CRS point system. 
This can be found at https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio.../new-immigrants/pr-card/before-you-apply.html

You should be aware that finding a teaching job in Canada is not easy. Canada has no shortage of teachers, producing numerous from within each year


----------



## thumbprint (May 8, 2018)

Thank you very much. After the little research I have done I have understood that if I don't get the required points CRS may be of no use (I may be wrong) 
I understand that teachers are not needed there but that is what I want help on . I strongly want to migrate to Canada. So i need a solution, a way out


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thumbprint said:


> Thank you very much. After the little research I have done I have understood that if I don't get the required points CRS may be of no use (I may be wrong)
> I understand that teachers are not needed there but that is what I want help on . I strongly want to migrate to Canada. So i need a solution, a way out


There is really no solution if you don’t qualify for immigration to Canada, except that of obtaining employment firstly before applying. A very difficult thing to do from offshore.


----------

